# question to all UK citizens living in australia



## junta421 (Oct 11, 2008)

hi all,

Can the UK residents who are living in australia tell me whether living in australia or UK is more expensive???

thank you


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

junta421 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Can the UK residents who are living in australia tell me whether living in australia or UK is more expensive???
> 
> thank you


Hi Junta421, 

Yes and no. I moved out from the UK in July 2007. 

If you check out the "Cost of living" post towards the top of the forum you'll get the idea of some prices. 

Where property is concerned (which is usually a persons largest outlay - either rent or mortgage) it really depends on where you are looking to move to. We're in SE South Australia and the cost of housing is sooooo much cheaper than where we lived in Hertfordshire (just north of London). We sold our house in the UK, bought a bigger house here, and had money left over. 

I've heard (from reading this forum) that some salaries can be lower but the lifestyle is definitely better. 

If you have any specific costs in mind then ask on this post and someone will be along to reply  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Agree with you Karen, you get so much more for your money over here, housing, lifestyle depends on your budget and the area where you want to settle. 
Our wages are in comparison the same as in the UK, but it has took us nearly three years to find the jobs that we are now settled into.
Our grocery shop is also cheaper, again depending on how you budget, I have spoke to many other people and they would disagree with me regarding 'cost of living', some say it is more expensive than the UK.
As Karen said I am sure there will be lots of different replies to give you a clearer idea of costs.


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

It depends where you live. We were in Essex and now in Sydney and its diff alot more expensive here. But if we compare it to London, our life is alot cheaper here. Internet, rates, car alot more expensive than Uk and less choice with phone and internet cost.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Generally speaking financially we are better off here than in the UK. Food shopping is a bit dearer than in the UK, books are a lot dearer here. Gas/Electricity/Water bills are cheaper than in the UK....

Dolly


----------

